# 3rd Quiz Wordseaerch



## David H (Sep 2, 2015)

*Find 20 words associated with a car these are single words only.*
*
Words that appear by accident are a bonus and not part of this quiz.*









*Good Luck*

__________________________________________________

Answers as they are guessed.

1. Insurance
2. Navigation
3. Unleaded
4. Manual
5. Automatic
6. Exhaust
7. Filter
8. Tyre
9. Key
10. Wipers
11. Tax
12. Oil
13. Code
14. Lock
15. Windscreen
16. Service
17. Lights
18. Handssfree
19. Insurance
20. Radio


----------



## David H (Sep 2, 2015)

I'll start this off 

1. Insurance - Top left downwards and to the right.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 2, 2015)

Navigation
Leaded


----------



## David H (Sep 2, 2015)

Northerner said:


> Navigation
> Leaded



Navigation and Unleaded (not leaded) are correct.
Well done Alan


----------



## Brendan (Sep 2, 2015)

Unleaded
Manual
Automatic


----------



## Northerner (Sep 2, 2015)

Manual


----------



## Northerner (Sep 2, 2015)

Just beat me to it Brendan!


----------



## David H (Sep 2, 2015)

Brendan said:


> Unleaded
> Manual
> Automatic



Manual and Automatic are correct Alan got leaded (unleaded) previously


----------



## David H (Sep 2, 2015)

Northerner said:


> Manual



Just pipped at the post. (pun intended)


----------



## Lindarose (Sep 2, 2015)

I've just found filter bottom right diagonally


----------



## Lindarose (Sep 2, 2015)

And exhaust also diagonally going up right to left


----------



## David H (Sep 2, 2015)

Lindarose said:


> I've just found filter bottom right diagonally



Well done Lindarose.


----------



## David H (Sep 2, 2015)

Lindarose said:


> And exhaust also diagonally going up right to left



Well spotted Lindarose


----------



## Northerner (Sep 2, 2015)

Tyre


----------



## David H (Sep 2, 2015)

Northerner said:


> Tyre



Yep! right again Alan


----------



## Northerner (Sep 2, 2015)

Key              
Wipers


----------



## David H (Sep 2, 2015)

Northerner said:


> Key
> Wipers



You're losing the run of yourself Alan getting all these right.

Well done


----------



## David H (Sep 3, 2015)

*Clue Time:*

I've added the first letter of each missing word - so it should make it easier.


----------



## Redkite (Sep 3, 2015)

Windscreen (backwards at the top)

Service (backwards first column)


----------



## David H (Sep 3, 2015)

Redkite said:


> Windscreen (backwards at the top)
> 
> Service (backwards first column)



Well done Redkite


----------



## Northerner (Sep 3, 2015)

Lock


----------



## David H (Sep 3, 2015)

Northerner said:


> Lock



Well done Alan


----------



## David H (Sep 3, 2015)

Only 7 to go - try and guess, I will give the answers tomorrow morning.


----------



## Lindarose (Sep 3, 2015)

Oil going upwards top centre


----------



## Lindarose (Sep 3, 2015)

Lights going diagonally down


----------



## David H (Sep 3, 2015)

Lindarose said:


> Oil going upwards top centre



Well done Lindarose


----------



## David H (Sep 3, 2015)

Lindarose said:


> Lights going diagonally down



Well spotted Lindarose only 5 left


----------



## Lindarose (Sep 3, 2015)

Hands free going up on right. I've got half hour before work so putting it to good use!


----------



## Lindarose (Sep 3, 2015)

Radio going up on left


----------



## Lindarose (Sep 3, 2015)

And tax.....found something I can do!  Gonna stop now though as I mustn't hog it all!


----------



## David H (Sep 3, 2015)

Lindarose said:


> Hands free going up on right. I've got half hour before work so putting it to good use!



Correct and right Lindarose, sure it's a way to kill 30 mins.


----------



## David H (Sep 3, 2015)

Lindarose said:


> Radio going up on left



Good on ya well spotted.


----------



## David H (Sep 3, 2015)

Lindarose said:


> And tax.....found something I can do!  Gonna stop now though as I mustn't hog it all!



Wo wo a half hour well spent.


----------



## David H (Sep 4, 2015)

*Answers to last 2*

Code

Insurance


----------

